
Inside Apple, part one [video] - davidbarker
http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/inside-apple-part-one/
======
Bvalmont
There are some interesting lessons to be learned on how Apple employees
communicate. The use of hyperboles, the emphasis on positive words or how
every sentence works as a one liner.

I liked the moment when the interviewer is trying to steer the conversation
and Tim Cook firmly responds by mentioning the interviewer's name which
promptly gave Tim Cook the upper hand in the rest of the interview.

Anyone reading some good books about this? I could surely use some of these
techniques in meeting rooms or at client presentations.

------
lilcarlyung
In you do not have Flash installed on your desktop here are direct URL's to
the .MP4 files.

[http://download.cbsnews.com/media/mpx/2015/12/20/58912825989...](http://download.cbsnews.com/media/mpx/2015/12/20/589128259897/60_1220_ApplePt1_477495_740.mp4)

[http://download.cbsnews.com/media/mpx/2015/12/20/58913184361...](http://download.cbsnews.com/media/mpx/2015/12/20/589131843618/60_1220_ApplePt2_477500_740.mp4)

------
Jemm
Interesting that I can't watch the video on the default Apple browser.

------
mentos
What do you guys see as the next big product for Apple?

~~~
castratikron
iCar?

~~~
bronz
Why have so many people down-voted this? Lots of major news outlets openly
regard the development of an Apple EV as factual. And one can see why after
reviewing the evidence. Is this all wrong? What am I missing?

~~~
mikeash
What's the evidence? All I've seen is speculation and rumor. But I haven't
followed it very closely, so I certainly could have missed a lot.

~~~
bronz
This rumor broke a while ago so I don't remember the exact details. But
essentially what I found when the rumor did break was that Apple had hired
lots of engineers who specialized in the automotive industry. I looked at some
of the LinkedIn pages and these engineers specialized in things that had
basically nothing to do with Carplay. It was claimed that Apple hired tons of
these engineers, too many for Carplay to justify, but I never looked at every
single LinkedIn page to confirm. Also, most famously, several vehicles were
spotted around the bay area that had license plates connected to Apple. These
vehicles were outfitted with arrays of cameras an possibly LIDAR. I assumed
that there was no LIDAR to be safe. In my judgement the quantity and
positioning of the cameras indicated very strongly that they were a part of an
autonomous vehicle system, not a street view program or anything else I could
think of at the time. Then there were the anonymous sources. They claimed that
Apple was working on an EV and that its development was referred to as Project
Titan internally. I guess that should be taken with a grain of salt. The most
convincing thing for me is the broader picture. Apple has a lot of experience
and expertise in power electronics. It has manufacturing prowess even if it is
through 3rd parties. And it has a huge amount of cash that is sitting around
waiting to be spent on creating the next big thing. And most importantly Apple
recognizes the fact that there is an EV revolution approaching. The motive,
means and opportunity all line up for the Apple EV. All of this makes me give
some weight to the rumors but no, nothing has really been proven with hard
evidence yet.

~~~
mikeash
Thanks for the extensive summary. It all sounds pretty circumstantial, but it
is a lot of stuff when put together. I guess the real question is, assuming
it's real (and you have me reasonably well convinced), is this a major "ship
in five years" product push, or a just-in-case research project?

